# 40k Close Combat Simulator



## gauntsghost025 (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey guys, fiddling around in Visual Studio and i wrote up a Close Combat simulator. Please download it, try it out, let me know what you think. I'm working on a Army Builder type program so this was a side thing to that. Any feedback would be awesome. Thanks

http://www.mediafire.com/lukesprograms

Enjoy


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

it is very niche well done only at the outcome chanches everytime
wile the sum stays the same


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

It would be cool if you cold factor in the whole combat, with how many the enemy will kill, and the initiative order. As it is, it's pretty good though.


----------

